# Windows XP *grrr*



## Tetsuo (12. August 2001)

Also wir Puretecleute haben am vergangehn Freitag Windows XP Evulation bekommen. Also hab ich es mir installiert..... 
Achtung an alle Kinder in diesem Text kommen böse Worte drin vor die Ihr nicht im Alltag gebrauchen solltet!!

----------------------------------------------------------------

So dann mal los...

Updatefunktione feinie feinie es geht.. Neustart.. Absturz... dann nach einer Stunde warten (was für ein MS Produkt recht kurz ist). Endlich die erlösung meine AVM Fritzcard läuft nicht... GEIL erste böse Worte fallen....

AVM eine der meist genutzen isdnkarten der Welt geht nicht..(guter Anfang).

So jetzt kommt aber das beste.. meine Voodoo3 kann kein OpenGL und direkt3d nur im Omamodus und das nur weil FUCKING nvidia es nicht für nötig hält mehr Treiber dafür zu schreiben AHHHH VERRECKT DOCH NVIDIA ICH KOTZ EUCH ..... ach lassen wir das so ich werde jetzt dieses Teufelswerk weitertesten obwohl ich jetzt schin zichmal kotzen war...


Cya


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. August 2001)

hi,
jam, updaten is sowieso nicht so dermaßen gut. 

welche version testest du?



http://www.opengl.com 
http://www.ntcompatible.com/search.php?query=nvidia&topic=1&author=&days=0
funzen die 14.40 nicht? (win2k)


AVM und XP

AVM unterstützt neue Version der ISDN-Schnittstelle CAPI 2.0 - Mehr Leistung und Windows XP-Unterstützung 

4th Edition mit neuen CTI-Merkmalen 

AVM unterstützt vom Start weg die neue Version der aktuellen CAPI 2.0-Schnittstelle. Die Version 4 (4th Edition) der ISDN-Schnittstelle bietet neue Leistungsmerkmale bei der Computer-Telefonie und unterstützt das kommende Microsoft-Betriebssystem Windows XP. Ebenfalls vorbereitet wurde die Integration des zukünftigen Bluetooth-Standards. Für Anwender der bisherigen Versionen der Schnittstelle CAPI 2.0 ergeben sich keine Veränderungen. AVM integriert die Neuerungen direkt in die aktuellen CAPI 2.0-Treiber. 

Neue Möglichkeiten beim Telefonieren 

Mit der jetzt verfügbaren neuen Version erfüllt die CAPI 2.0-Schnittstelle die neusten Anforderungen bei Kommunikationsverbindungen über den PC und bietet ab sofort zusätzliche Leistungsmerkmale. Die 4th Edition unterstützt die Anzeige von Nachrichten auf der Sprachbox des ISDN-Anbieters (MWI, Message Waiting Indication), Rückruf bei Nichtmelden (CCNR, Completion of Calls on no Reply) und Konferenzschaltung (CONF, Conference add on). Ebenfalls neu sind optimierte Fax-Funktionen bei FaxServer-Lösungen und die Unterstützung von 64-Bit-Architektur, Windows XP, Linux und Bluetooth für schnurlose ISDN-Verbindungen. Zur Markteinführung von Windows XP sind die AVM-Treiber für alle Plug&Play-fähigen ISDN-Controller bereits auf der Microsoft-Betriebssystem-CD vorhanden. 

quelle: http://www.avm.de


----------



## Cool251 (14. August 2001)

Jupp, das ist richtig, ich habe auch schon mehrere XP-Versionen auf dem Rechner gehabt und gemerkt, daß die Fritzcard1 nicht unterstützt wird. mit der neuen geht's dann wieder, genauso, wie die USB-Produkte von AVM alle funktionieren. Nur die CAPI-Treiber wurden in meiner Version noch als "unbekanntes Gerät" abgespeichert:{} 

Die OpenGL-Treiber haben mich auch etwas suchen lassen, aber das lag hauptsächlich daran, daß ASUS eine recht unübersichtliche Treiber-Download-Page hatte.  Auf alle Fälle gings mit dem neuen Win2k treiber tadellos.

Ausserdem ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn du Beta-Versionen testest, dann spiel dir dieses Programm drauf, von dem ich grad den Namen vergessen habe  . Das emuliert dir einen PC im PC, das heißt, wärend du den Rechner laufen lässt und das Windows98 oder so im Hintergrund weiterläuft, kannst du denselben Rechner richtig Hardwaremässig neu booten, partitionen anlegen und die Beta draufspielen. Wenns dir nichtmehr gefällt oder du wieder kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch bist, schaltest du das Programm aus und alles ist wie vorher :smoke: 

Cya

Cool


----------



## Tetsuo (14. August 2001)

Hallo das is ne Originale Version keine beta mehr.

Und die AVM geht jetzt da sie als Netzwerkkarte angesprochen werden muss d.h. du musst mit ISDN als Internverbindung LAn angeben hehe lustig...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. August 2001)

hi Tetsuo,

die original ist noch nicht Released, die RTM vielleicht, aber das wurde eigentlich noch nicht für Wahr erklärt, das die existiert, jedenfalls bis heute 14.08.01.. naja, beta = RC1/2/3

%)


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (14. August 2001)

Die Rede ist von der Windows xp RC 1 

Ich habs gestern bei mir installiert und bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen.  Total die Umstellung! Nachdem ich die Darstellung auf den klassischen Stil geändert hatte, gings dann wieder einigermassen mit der Orientierung.

Mit dem Treiber für meine Voodoo3 hatte ich anfangs Probleme, aber nach dem Online-Update funzt die nun auch einwandfrei unter xp. Mein erster Eindruck ist, dass xp noch stabiler als Win2k ist. Aber ich werde es noch weiter testen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. August 2001)

meine rc 1 hat die post verschlammt *knurr* die schw**** naja, die meisten haben wohl auch schon die rc2 illegal gezogen .. 

hm jo aber die neue gui sieht aber nicht schlecht aus.. so eine umstellung ist es nach der zeit auch nicht denk ich mal.
naja, ich muss mir die rc2 mal installen..


----------



## Jack (15. August 2001)

WOHER HAB IHR BLOS DIE BETA VON WINDOWS XP ICH WILL DAS DING AUCH DESTEN


BBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
SSAAGGTT MMIIRR WOO MMAAN DDAS   DOWNLOADEN   KANN
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cool251 (16. August 2001)

Registriere dich einfach als Microsoft Developer und du bekommst das ganze Zeug "kostenlos" zugeschickt


----------



## MrBarcode (16. August 2001)

wo registrieren? und wie heißt der pc emulator?

möcht jetzt mal wissen was an xp dran ist und ob ichs mir kaufen werd.

ach ja, postet mal ein paar screenshots, ich will mal die oberfläche sehen, die so verwirrend sein soll


----------



## Cool251 (16. August 2001)

So verwirrend ist die Oberfläche gar nicht. Die Fenster sind nur viel bunter geworden und die Buttons oben rechts größer und rot.

Mit dem PC Emu frag ich nochmal nach, wie der hieß.

Screenshots gibt's auf http://www.microsoft.com

Das mit dem registrieren war natürlich ein Scherz, das kostet soweit ich weiß 3000.- DM pro Jahr (oder wars pro Monat?) und dann erst bekommst du von Microsoft die Software LEGAL zugeschickt. Wenn du's halt net so wie ich machen willst (vielleicht, weil deine Firma die das nicht kauft :[ , dann probier doch mal mIRC. Sonst weiß ich leider keine Quelle, tut mir leid

Cool


----------



## ZweNMaN (16. August 2001)

die rc1 ist doch nichts, es gibt doch schon "überall" die rc2 german.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. August 2001)

hi,
auf
http://www.neowin.net/
findest du screenshots


----------



## Jack (16. August 2001)

häääääääääääääää


ich war bei microsoft aber hab nirgens was gefunden wo man sich als Developer registrieren kann wo ist das?????

vielleicht kann ja jemand n link posten


----------



## julian (18. August 2001)

*ALL about Windows XP*

Hier findet man nicht nur Screenshots von den wichtigsten neuen Elementen sondern auch gleich den Test der RC2 :

CHIP online - WINDOWS XP 

Hab selber die RC1,  weiß aber noch nicht ob ichs installieren soll. (Ein P3 mit 450 Mhz und 128 RAM 10Gb scheint mir etwas zu schwach). 


julian


----------



## Jack (19. August 2001)

Ahhhhhhhh grrrrrrrrrrrr woher krieg ich jetzt die ****** xp version weis denn nieman n link wo man das ding runterzien kann 


:{} :[ %) :# :--


----------



## MrBarcode (19. August 2001)

sagt mal, wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied von der RC1 zur RC2 ? Ich hab da grad 2 Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, der eine hat die RC1 und würde sie mir auch geben, der andere hat die RC2 und will sie mir nicht geben


----------



## miguel (19. August 2001)

*WinXP RC2*

Ich selbst hab die RC2 German von meiner Firma bekommen.
Wir haben einen Vertrag mit MSDN, dem Developer Network.
Ich kann nur sagen, das wir große Probleme mit der Netzwerk integration haben.
Deswegen wurde beschlossen erst umzusteigen, wenn die ersten Service Packs verfügbar sind.
Dann wird es hoffentlich laufen.

Bezüglich der Home Edition von XP hab ich nur Gutes gehört bzw. zu berichten! Außergewöhnlich stabil und benutzerfreundlich.

WinXP stellt weniger Anforderung an Prozessor als viel mehr an Arbeitsspeicher!
Wie test(et)en es auf einem Celeron 466 und es lief hervorragen als SOLO - Computer, allerdings mit 512 MB RAM.

Ich hab es dann privat auf 466 Celeron und 64 MB Ram installiert und kann nur sagen: NEIN:#


----------



## dEstRoYeR (29. August 2001)

Jo WinXP läufst sau Stabile bloss ->

1.keine Direct 3d, OpenGl und Glide Support für 3dfx Karten 

2.Kein Win On 3.8 Support bzw. der CD-Recording Driver ;(

das sind die 2 stärksten Fehler wo ich selbst hab ;((

Ich hab zwar RC 2 GERMAN , bloss in Windows Whistler Beta Version ging wenigsten die 2 Sachen 

->Also wer nur Programmiert und nicht SPielen / Brennen will , dem kann ich es Empfehlen ->


mfg 

dEstRoYeR alias andi


----------



## Jack (7. September 2001)

Wiso spielen, ich hab die rc1 und bei mir gehen die meisten neuen und BEKANNTEN spiele


----------



## Jack (7. September 2001)

Ach ja und das mit dem brennen soll so microsoft bei der vertigen version behoben werden, derzeit gibt es noch probleme mit der eingebauten Brennfunktion in windows


----------

